# Texas Billfish Championship 2013 - June 26-29



## TexasBillfishChampionship

We would first like to sincerely thank everyone who fished the TBC in 2012. It was a huge success and we thank you. We hope you enjoyed the tournament. It was and will always be our top priority to make sure the teams fishing the TBC have a great time.

In 2012, the TBC paid out *over $211,000 in cash prizes*. It is our goal to see that number explode in 2013. 2012 saw some of the top boats in Texas come out, and there were some impressive catches. We can't wait to see what 2013 will bring.

We are staying true to our roots!!! The TBC is a tournament by fishermen FOR fishermen. With *100% calcutta and side pot pay backs*, the winners WIN. The rules of the tournament are designed to maximize fishing time and add simplicity to the tournament. With an entry fee of only $750 (that's 80% less than other Texas tournaments), our goal is to host a minimal entry fee tournament with MAXIMUM payback to the winners. So instead of steaks and wine at the calcutta we will have crawfish and beer (and a bit more), and the winners will take home the money.

While the TBC strives to be Texas' premier Marlin tournament, we haven't forgotten about yellowfin tuna, dorado and wahoo. There will be side pots to cover these species. There are more big marlin caught in June than any other month on the gulf coast, so the time for this tournament is right.

This will again be the *first 2013 big game tournament in Texas *and should be a fantastic way to kick off the tournament season.

So please join us for what is sure to be a fun four days of fishing.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Few pics of the 2012 fleet.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Just a few more. Love this pics!


----------



## donaken

*killer....*

Saweeet!!! save me a slip...:cheers:

ken


----------



## Savage Rods

Sweet!!


----------



## TBLIII

*TBC*

Custom Billed is in for sure. If you missed this tournament last year don't make the same mistake this year. This is by far the best tournament format I have ever fished in. It does not matter how big or small of a boat you are fishing, the rules are set up so the small dogs can run with the big dogs. The Calcutta auction this year is going to be much bigger. For the big dogs that got off cheap in last years Calcutta don't think it will happen again this year. Our team plans on putting some of the money we took from you last year back into this years Calcutta by making sure your Calcutta price exceeds your fuel bill. Make sure to put this one on your calender.


----------



## Fordzilla06

I wanna see some more pictures of the Pipe Dream or Birdie Time, those are some sweet lookin wooded out boats!


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Sportfisher pics*

Here you go! I had an absolute blast last year and hope to sponsor again this year....


----------



## Swordslayer

Cant wait tell 2013......Boom


----------



## Kenner21

Dang I see a pursuit loaded for war in one of those pics, it's easy in a 60 plus footer the guys in the 28mckee craft were out in it for sure. Good times last year.


----------



## whos your daddy

Glad to hear that this tournament is still going. Way too many tournaments here in Texas these days are going away. Tournaments are alot of work for sure.


----------



## fishtruck

I had a blast and am in for sure! 

Rob C


----------



## kinja

Look forward to it again this year. A great event to kick off the year!-T


----------



## jjarrard

Great tournament put on by great people. Had a blast last year. Hope to be there again.


----------



## Kenner21

jjarrard said:


> Great tournament put on by great people. Had a blast last year. Hope to be there again.


Bummer I won't get to fish with you guys this year was looking forward to
A round two with nicer weather. Oh well I guess that's how it goes. I wonder if its to early to start begging to crew so I get to fish this one again. I'm sure it'll only get bigger and better every year.


----------



## jjarrard

Kenner 21-

Hey man. Give Donny a call about fishing sometime. You never know. We have a Poco invite this year and the wife says I only get to fish one tournament because we have a new baby. I'll probably just fish Poco since it is in my backyard but maybe she'll change her mind. I'm sure Donny wants to fish the TBC but he will need crew. My brother would be down and Kenny will be fishing with him regularly. We have another guy that is working with us right now that has a little bit of game. Last year was awesome! Those thunderstorms were gnarly.


----------



## Kenner21

Jeff, 

I'm still kicking myself for not taking video of those storms some hairy stuff for sure. Hope you and Brian have a great tournament season whatever you decide to fish and congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

We are very pleased to announce that the TBC has partnered with the Texas Scottish Rite Hospital for Children. As some of you may know, my tournament partner and co-founder of the TBC, David Markham's daughter was born with Tuberous Sclerosis. Tuberous Sclerosis is a genetic disorder that affects the skin, brain/nervous system, kidneys, and heart, and can cause tumors to grow. The Texas Scottish Rite Hospital for Children has taken phenomenal care of David's daughter for several years now, most of which has been at no charge.

Texas Scottish Rite Hospital for Children is one of the nation's leading pediatric centers for the treatment of orthopaedic conditions, certain related neurological disorders and learning disorders, such as dyslexia. Admission is open to Texas children from birth up to 18 years of age. Patients receive treatment regardless of the family's ability to pay. For more information, to volunteer or to make a donation, please call (214) 559-5000 or (800) 421-1121 or visit www.tsrhc.org.

We feel blessed to be able to give back to such a wonderful institution. We look forward to seeing everyone in June.

Sincerely,
Brandon
TBC Co-Founder


----------



## John R

Texas and needy children .... Great addition to your classy tournament. 
Plan to see ya'll in June.
PS: please assign weather management to different person this year.


----------



## lowrey04

Looking forward to it...had a blast despite a run of bad luck.


----------



## GhostRider

I'm heading back for this one, Team Quad Squad will ride again !


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

We're in the battle again and everyone better watch out because we're taking off the hook protectors this year and sparing no punches. And absolutely no shimper boots on the boat. We can't loooooose now









Can't wait,

AGF


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Howdy Captains,

We would like to thank those boats that have already pre-registered. You will be getting a small package in the mail soon with a few details and a few goodies. If you have not pre-registered, the entry form can be downloaded here:

TBC 2013 Entry Form

As a reminder, the early entry fee (which is only $750) runs until May 15th.

SLIPS

If you haven't done so already, please consider reserving a slip. If you would like, simply shoot us a PM or an email with your contact info, boat name, make, length and beam and we are more than happy to take care of everything for you. Options include:

Surfside Marina
Bridge Harbor Yacht Club
Freeport Municipal Marina

Please let us know if we can help with anything!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Looks like we're gonna work out the kinks this year at Cajun Canyon Classic and be ready to knock it out of the park at TBC.









AGF


----------



## ilike2fish

IGFA rules to be followed? Only the angler allowed to touch the reel? What constitutes a release? Touching the windon leader or main leader?


----------



## tombomb

*Rules: *Jungle Rules. All fish MUST be caught on an convential rod and reel and boated by hand or gaff. Ie. No harpoons or electric reels. No shooting, explosives, entangling devices, nets, longlines or other non-sporting devices may be used. Fish must be weighed in edible condition. This rule will be strictly enforced. Remember to take plenty of ice and insulated fish bags. Boats may not pool catches nor transfer ANY catches from on boat to another. All fish must remain in the weigh master's possession until the end of the tournament or until released by weigh master. Boats weighing fish will be responsible for those fish after weigh- in. This includes Blue Marlin. No mutilated or frozen fish will be accepted. A boat may fish as many lines as desired. All fish must be caught in accordance with State and Federal Laws.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Thanks for posting that! 

In regards to what is a catch, there must be video evidence of the wireman with the leader in hand, this can be either a wind-on or not, and the leader must be of IGFA legal length. In addition, the video evidence needs to clearly show what species of billfish. If species can not be determined, 100 points will be awarded.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

I think this is a good time to show our sponsors how much we appreciate them. The TBC would not be possible without our sponsors. We thank you for your support.

We'd like to first thank Spencer Yachts. Spencer Yachts was a big sponsor last year and we are thankful to have them back this year. Last year Paul Spencer fished the TBC and rumor is he is trying to make this year's as well.

Most of you know Spencer Yachts. Spencer Yachts has taken the Carolina style and tradition of boat building with a unique look and transformed it into a World Class and high performance Sport Fishing Yacht.

http://www.spenceryachtsinc.com/

Please join me in thanking Spencer Yachts for their support of Texas sport fishing and for helping put on what should be a phenomenal tournament. We are looking forward to seeing who wins the "Spencer Yachts Billfish Division"!!!

TBC 2013
http://www.facebook.com/TexasBillfishChampionship


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Another sponsor back from last year and has been an incredible partner is *Fox Yacht Sales*. What a great group of people.

Whether you desire to purchase or sell a yacht, Fox Yacht Sales is the team to help you. Fox Yacht Sales have been family owned and operated for over 30 years and have customers nationwide.

Fox Yacht Sales is the Texas dealer for Cabo Yachts and has several in stock including the 36 Express, 40 Hardtop, 44 Hardtop and 52 Express.

http://www.yachtworld.com/foxyachts/index.html

Thanks again, Fox Yachts Sales.

*TBC 2013*
http://www.facebook.com/TexasBillfishChampionship


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

A new sponsor for 2013, we'd like to thank Baumann Propellers for their support of the TBC.

Baumann Propellers is Houston's LARGEST, OLDEST, and MOST EXPERIENCED Propeller repair facility SERVICING the GULF COAST since 1958. Proudly entering their 3rd generation of ownership and craftsmanship.

From big to small, they fix them all. Whether you need repair work or a new prop, Baumann is there to help. Thanks again, guys!

http://baumannprops.com/

2309 SSgt Macario Garcia Dr.
Houston, TX. 77011
ph. 713-926-6908
fax. 713-926-6920
toll free 888-359-PROP (7767)


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Looks like everything is coming together for another great tourney this year!!

D


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Also returning from 2012 is OCO Pressure Control. I know many of you work in the oil and gas industry and let me start by saying the founder Paul Sterling is the kind of guy you want to do business with!

Through countless hours and more than 15 years of hands on experience, OCO has the knowledge necessary to manufacture exactly the right product for the application at hand. OCO's Closing units can be custom designed and manufactured to meet specific user needs and special requirements. Every one of OCO's products are manufactured to meet and exceed standard operational requirements. As with manufacturing any type of safety product, strict adherence to quality standards is of utmost concern.

http://www.ocopressurecontrol.com/Home_Page.php

Thanks again, OCO. 
*
TBC 2013*
https://www.facebook.com/TexasBillfishChampionship


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Summer is almost here, and I know many people are considering adding underwater lights to their boat this year. Let me say, these are the baddest on-hull lights you will find!!! *Kymar Subsea and Deepsea Power and Light* will have some of these on display at the tournament. If you are thinking about lights, please give these a look. They are incredible. And the president of Kymar is none other than a 2Cool regular, Miles (Miles2Fish). Thanks to Miles, someone will take home a pair of these from the TBC.

http://www.deepsee.com/products/12led.html


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

We just want to remind everyone that the deadline for early entry is one month away, May 15th. *Early entry is only $750!!!*

We would like to again thank those boats that have already pre-registered. If you have not pre-registered, the entry form can be downloaded here:

TBC 2013 Entry Form

We would like to also thank a few more sponsors:

*Canyon Reels*
http://www.canyonreels.com

*Galati Yacht Sales*
http://www.galatiyachts.com/index.php

*Charter Lakes Marine Insurance*
http://www.charterlakes.com

*Short Corner Tackle*
http://www.shortcornertackle.com


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

*PEI Giant Bluefin Tuna*

Jamie and Troy Bruce are two of the nicest guys you will ever meet, couple that with incredible fishing skills and a bluefin tuna fishery that is absolutely world class, and you have the makings of a fishing adventure of a lifetime.

The Bruce Brothers have fishing in their blood and learned all of their tricks for catching PEI bluefin tuna from their father, you could say they grew up on the water. Jamie and Troy have a combined 37 years experience as Captains of their own vessels.

If you have been thinking about a PEI trip to tackle these giants, I can't say enough about these guys and how much fun it is. If you book a trip, it will be an experience of a lifetime! I know their 2013 dates are limited, but give them a call or shoot them an email to learn more.

http://www.peibluefintunacharters.com
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bruce-Bros-Charters/143899765662516

Thank you Jamie and Troy Bruce for supporting the Texas Billfish Championship!!!

*TBC 2103 *
https://www.facebook.com/TexasBillfishChampionship


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Peter Pakula and Pakula Tackle are again sponsoring the TBC. Peter is a great guy and I know most of us have many of his lures on the boat. Everyone who pre-registers for TBC will be getting ~$200 worth of Pakula lures. Still only a $750 entry fee and now it brings $200 worth of lures!!!

Peter also donated a lure pack to be auctioned off at the TBC. 100% of these funds will be going to the Texas Scottish Rite Hospital for Children, so please bid gracisouly.

See everyone soon!
*
TBC 2013*
https://www.facebook.com/TexasBillfishChampionship


----------



## donaken

*wow!!*

AWESOME!!! Easy 40% of my trollin gear is a Pakula product...favorites had always been rats and roaches....now you can add the Dojo Peche to the top spot...caught EVERY fish in Poco on a Lumo from the left short.....reserved my slip at Surfside this morn for the TBC...will sign up today, if you promise to forward the freebies beforehand so i can rig and bless them properly  ......those freebies can win you a lot of money....trust me! Thanks again, Peter!!!

DonaKen


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Just two days left for the early entry discount and lure bonus!!! We already have several (approaching double) more pre-entries this year over last year, so let's keep it going and make this a TBC to remember. Please feel free to PM or email us with any questions.

*TBC 2013*
[email protected]
www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship


----------



## marsh bandit

Sure do hate to miss it this year. Had a great time last year!


----------



## BKB64

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Just two days left for the early entry discount and lure bonus!!! We already have several (approaching double) more pre-entries this year over last year, so let's keep it going and make this a TBC to remember. Please feel free to PM or email us with any questions.
> 
> *TBC 2013*
> [email protected]
> www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship


We're in!
Could not pass up the lure bonus!!
May this tournament be.... Naut Awful


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Thank you for registering! Good luck this year!

Today is the last day to pre-register. We are now approaching *TRIPLE* the number of pre-entries this year over last year. Very exciting.

As a reminder, only $750 to pre-enter and you get a hand full of these Pakula lures (~$200 worth). We look forward to seeing everyone in June!

ENTRY FORM








*TBC 2013*


----------



## Outcast

Please send my lure pack to my office address .
Check is in the mail 

Happy to be a part of a great tournament!!!

Brice Fuselier
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Can do.  Glad to have you be a part of the TBC, Brice.

We are excited to announce that the Buck Yeager Band will be playing before the Calcutta during our big crawfish boil. Also, this year will feature an expanded bar menu. So good tunes, good eats and drink and good times.

*TBC 2013*
www.facebook.com/texasbillfishchampionship


----------



## TBLIII

Brandon, didn't you say the auction girls and cocktail girls this year were expanding along with the bar?


----------



## justhookit

That's horrible news that the girls got fat.


----------



## kinja

TBLIII said:


> Brandon, didn't you say the auction girls and cocktail girls this year were expanding along with the bar?


Need better rum!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Wow, what a week! TBC 2013 has 21 boats pre-entered!!! We would like to thank every who entered and everyone who called/emailed to let us know they plan on fishing. This should be a great year and a load of fun. See everyone in about a month!


----------



## justhookit

I don't think we pre-entered, but PortAfino will be there this year. See ya there.


----------



## donaken

*TIME....*

Locked...Cocked....ready to Rock!!! Looking forward to it Brandon!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

I am so excited I can't sleep or I am in my late 40s. No matter what still looking forward to a great tourney coming up quick!!

D


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Coming up quick for sure!

Pattillo, we are here to make sure you guys have a good time. Your rum request has been taken to the board and has been approved.  Look forward to seeing that beautiful 63'. 

We'll have margarita machines for the ladies this year as well (and guys). Should be a great time!!!


----------



## kinja

Good rum, good weather, and good times. And its a 64'. Don't short me boy.


----------



## ilike2fish

Question about the rules... If we gaft a marlin, bring it on board, measure it and find out its not 105", does throwing it back in still count as a release? What if it's dead when we throw it back?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

Since (I think) a 99" lower jaw is a legal fish in Texas, you could legally kill it. BUT, you don't want to release it after that as this would be a "waste of game" violation.

Not sure if they would count it as release points or not. I guess you could say it was released into the fishbag?

Good question.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

ilike2fish said:


> Question about the rules... If we gaft a marlin, bring it on board, measure it and find out its not 105", does throwing it back in still count as a release? What if it's dead when we throw it back?


Good question. Rules are as follows:

Blue Marlin must be 105 inches long from the tip of the lower jaw to the fork of the tail to receive the bonus points of 1000 points + 1 point per pound (ie: 106â€ 550lbs Blue Marlin earns 1550 points) . Blue Marlin weighed in under 105 inches only receives 1 point per lbs (ex: 102â€ 400lbs Blue Marlin earns 400 points). There are no bonus points for fish under 105 inches. You lose points for weighing fish under 105 inches (release points would have been worth more). The rules encourage the release of all fish under 105". All Blue Marlin must meet State and Federal size limits to qualify for this tournament. Smaller fish will be disqualified.

So, in your scenario, if you kill it and it is not 105", you should bring it in to the scales to be weighed. You will get 1 point per pound.

A billfish pulled over the gunnel, into a tuna door or otherwise brought into the boat will be disqualified for release points.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Just about two weeks away from TBC!!!

We wanted to remind everyone that this year will feature a *fully air conditioned tent*, live band, expanded bar and the same fisherman friendly rules as last year!

We have received entries from some incredible boats/teams this year. We smashed our pre-entry total from last year with 22 boats pre-entered!!! We can't thank those teams enough.

If you haven't made the decision already, please consider joining us for TBC 2013. We, as a tournament staff, make a promise to do all we can to see that you have an enjoyable time. Plus, there is going to be some significant money up for grabs! We hope to see this year's calcutta double versus last year.

Thanks again, and we hope to see everyone in a couple weeks.

TBC 2013 Entry Form
Schedule








*TBC 2013*


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

We are getting close!!! We can't wait. Last year was a ton of fun and this year is going to be even better!

FYI, each team will get 6 wristbands to the parties, breakfast, awards, etc. Additional wristbands will be available for sale at the tournament. Prices are $50 for adults and $20 for minors.

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to PM us or email at [email protected]

8 days and counting........


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Gett'n Close!!!!

D


----------



## jhbarc

Can't wait


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Buds, Bugs, Beer







, and Bills









TBC


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Got all the trophies uncrated today. I like 'em, hopefully the winners do as well. This time next week, we'll be less than 2.5 hours from lines in. Counting down the days!!!


----------



## ilike2fish

mmmmm that marlin on the right is going to look good on my shelf


----------



## kinja

Leaving on a scouting mission tonight. Going to be teasing some up for a fly rod buddy while our tournament angler warms up in Cape Verde for the next few days.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

We're here!

:cheers:


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Yes sir, almost showtime! And the weather is looking RIGHTEOUS. We'll be down there starting Tuesday if anyone wants to stop by and talk about the tournament.


----------



## GhostRider

Save the trophy crates, it will help to ship them back the AZ :dance:


----------



## jhbarc

There will be no need for crates. The trophy's will be staying in Brazoria County TX.


----------



## egret

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Yes sir, almost showtime! And the weather is looking RIGHTEOUS. We'll be down there starting Tuesday if anyone wants to stop by and talk about the tournament.


A lot better than last year's weather.


----------



## dn17

egret said:


> A lot better than last year's weather.


You sure have nothing but positive things to say about everything, don't you? Brandon, David, and the whole TBC crew have been working their butts off to put together a top notch tournament, there is no reason to bash anyone because of weather last year.

Team Doc Holiday is looking forward to all of the festivities to come, Wednesday can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## REHAB

TBC Crew, Look fwd to fishing the tournament this year for the first time, and on a new ride. Cheers!


----------



## Miles2Fish

See you on Wednesday Brandon!!!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Is it Wednesday yet???

D


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Not quite Wednesday yet, but it keeps getting better. Troy with *Short Corner Tackle* has donated an Accurate DPX2-600 to the heaviest tuna weighed in!! Short Corner Tackle is now stocking Accurate reels right there in Surfside Marina.

If you guys haven't seen the new Short Corner Tackle shop, you should really stop by. They have just about everything you need. It is really impressive.

http://www.shortcornertackle.com

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Brandon, sorry we cant make it this year. We will definitely be in for next year! 

Josh


----------



## rodsnscrews

Brandon- after final registration and boats leave could you post the list of boats fishing the TBC complete with owners and captains names and make of boat? Cool to keep up with who is doing what on the circuit!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Can do. 

Getting all set up today, couple boats rolling in, few getting rigged and ready, tent getting there. Ready to fire up the a/c!!!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Pics didn't load.


----------



## whos your daddy

Looking good Brandon !


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship




----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Slowly but surely we are getting there.


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Lookin good Brandon!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Long day, but almost done!!! See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Few more rolling in this evening.


----------



## hilton

Whoa Brandon - looking great!
I'll be there late afternoon to show our subscribers how to utilize our new navigation app RT-Nav on their iPad or iPhone and to possibly (?) bid on the Calcutta!
Good luck to all the teams fishing the TBC.
All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## FishinGrl

Great job!!!


----------



## Fin-Atic

Got a crew. Ill be the smallest boat participating! Good luck to all. See u in the morning!

Daren


----------



## whos your daddy

We will have tournament brochures for the KING OF THE DEEP/SWORDFISH TOURNAMENT at the Captains Meeting/Calcutta this evening. Big thanks to Brandon and crew for allowing us to put them there.


Good Luck to all the TBC teams !!


----------



## Sight Cast

Daren, take the win!!!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Still have some boats entering pots tomorrow (they close after the captains meeting), but we ended up with 28 boats fishing for $236,750 (so far). We'll get all the final numbers posted tomorrow.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

The boys are headed out!!! We got some great pics as the poked out of the jetties. We'll get them posted tonight. Final tally is $249,250!!! First place Calcutta will pay about $67,000.


----------



## hilton

Great job Brandon.

I think the TBC is going to be even bigger and better each year and will become one of the premiere tournaments on the Texas coast for years to come.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## justhookit

Wait, we can already leave?????? 

Great job Brandon it's been a lot of fun so far. We are going to kick away from the dock in about an hour.


----------



## Fordzilla06

Good luck to all. Looking forward to the updates


----------



## lasancha

Thanks for the updates for those of us on the bank.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Top Dollar has released a blue marlin. That didn't take long.


----------



## saltwater4life

keep the updates going, some people are stuck on dry land!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Doc Holiday released a blue marlin.


----------



## WestEnd1

X10 on the live feed. Helps the work day go by much faster


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Just a few pics we promised. We'll get many more posted later!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Few more.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Last ones for now.


----------



## Fishdaze

Nice! Keep those pix and updates coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like a cool event! Nice to see some S-1200's on the back of some of those rigs. The dredge craze is definitely spreading!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

PortAFino released a sail.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Current Control has released a blue and a sail.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Doc Holiday 1-2 on Blues. The one they lost was a stud.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

What Knot has released two blue marlin.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Doc Holiday just released a sail.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

PortAFino just released their second sail.


----------



## egret

Nice pix and reports.

How is the eggbeater fleet doing?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Reel Bounty has released a blue.


----------



## deepndagulf

Come on Daren!


----------



## lasancha

I fished Emerald Coast Billfish Classic last weekend with almost 70 boats and I think TBC has more blue releases already. I am surprised there isn't more white releases. They were pretty thick for MGCBC and Emerald Coast.


----------



## egret

deepndagulf said:


> Come on Daren!


x2

I wonder how Brandon is doing?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Relentless has released a blue.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Six Chicks released a white.


----------



## WestEnd1

Plundering the Gulf! Arrrrr!!


----------



## saltwater4life

Lets go Darren! Show these big boats that your smaller CC can whoop some *** too!


----------



## southtexasreds

What's the name of the 25 Sea hunt (I think it's a SH at least)? Anyways, it is the guy looking for crew earlier.


----------



## Kenner21

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Top Dollar has released a blue marlin. That didn't take long.


Congrats to Jeff and Brian on their release, nice work


----------



## saltwater4life

southtexasreds said:


> What's the name of the 25 Sea hunt (I think it's a SH at least)? Anyways, it is the guy looking for crew earlier.


His name is Darren in the "Reel Assault"


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Bandit (the 54 Hatt) released a blue.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Aspiration released a blue marlin.


----------



## saltwater4life

Good lord! This is an awesome amount of blues being tallied up! Glad alot of these boats are getting tight on some blue suits!


----------



## bigfishtx

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Bandit (the 54 Hatt) released a blue.


Two bandits in this tourney?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Yes. The other Bandit is an 82 Viking. 

Tucker Tails released a blue marlin.


----------



## southtexasreds

Wow how many marlin for day?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Six Chicks released a sail.


----------



## Kenner21

Insane bite, what's the total count for the day?


----------



## hilton

*Nice edges*

Here's a shot from today that may explain the high number of hookups - look at all of the well-defined edges (temp breaks/weedlines). Also enclosed is the latest water color shot (chlorophyll).

Nice.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Monkey Business has released a blue marlin.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Daren is in (Reel Assualt). Great tuna. 86.5# the biggest.


----------



## hog

Any report from the "Hoo Banging" ?


----------



## s2kteg

Congrats on the tuna Darren


----------



## pipeliner24

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Daren is in (Reel Assualt). Great tuna. 86.5# the biggest.
> 
> View attachment 628785


Hell yeah!


----------



## John R

I'm liken Monkey Business - the boys are in the Hunt. Get'em David and gang.


----------



## saltwater4life

Any weighers yet? Can't wait to see the results after the weigh in, some very high numbers so far on marlin releases!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

PortAFino just released a blue.


----------



## Hoggerjls

What time is the deadline for boats to be back at dock for weigh in? What time for lines out?


----------



## saltwater4life

lines out at 4:30, scales open 4:30-8


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

PortAFino just had a double sailfish release.


----------



## Bilat Lures

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Current Control has released a blue and a sail.


Way to go boys! I'm patched up and ready for the weigh-in!


----------



## Hoggerjls

Come on Top Dollar.


----------



## Hoggerjls

Where are the updates?


----------



## saltwater4life

I would think we won't get too many updates tonight since the weigh in and what not, I'm sure they are busy as hell up there in surf side. But let's get some play by play if possible!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Bandit 54 just verified two blue marlin. What Knot has them on time. It's getting good!!!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Some big dorado coming in. Nemesis' 39# top dog so far.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Reel Assault hanging on to the biggest tuna. 86.5#


----------



## saltwater4life

Hopefully daren can hang onto the biggest tuna! Hopefully he's in the big money tuna pot!


----------



## Hammer07

Really pullin' for Daren in the 25' Sea Hunt to take the Tuna Pot!


----------



## saltwater4life

Never underestimate the underdog!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Allie Cat rocked tuna. 101.8 and 90.2. Darren holding on to third in the $500 pot.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Rumors are starting. The 82 Bandit is close and has several billfish releases. Will update asap.


----------



## Hydrocat

Heard Donaken and Current Control had big mahi to weigh; current control having trouble coming in!


----------



## bkb7777

Anyone brought in another wahoo? Or is my 30lber still holding?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Confirmed Bandit's 2 blue marlin and one sail.


----------



## WestEnd1

Sounds like all the boys are doing work!!! Weigh in should be a good time


----------



## Fishdaze

Wish I was sitting ringside at the weigh-in for this one.


----------



## bkb7777

Fishdaze said:


> Wish I was sitting ringside at the weigh-in for this one.


me 2.. I had to go run to work for a little while today.. and the last thing I heard my wahoo was sitting in second.. and havent heard anything else..


----------



## Ruthless53

the boat i fished on last year won 15k in the big pot as we were the only boat that caught a wahoo and it weighed a whopping 12lbs!!!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

What it's all about!!!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

Congrats guys


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

What a fun week!!! We'll get all the results posted soon, but the final billfish division was:

Bandit (82 Viking) - 1100 points
What Knot - 1000 points (tie breaker was time) 
Bandit (54 Hatt) - 1000 points (tie breaker was time)


----------



## John R

Incredible! Look how the same rather homely dudes are on all three teams (ends, left and right).
Congratulations guys. Nicely done, John


----------



## hilton

Hey Brandon,
Can you post up the final standings?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Miles2Fish

Thanks to Dave and Brandon for again running an excellent tournament and all the stafff at SSM. Looking forward to next year already.......Brandon could you post any pictures of team Top Dollar?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

hilton said:


> Hey Brandon,
> Can you post up the final standings?
> Thanks,
> Tom


Sorry, guys. Long day of clean up. Here you go. Thanks for the support, Tom.

Billfish Calcutta

1st place Bandit (82 Viking) - 1100 points
2nd place What Knot - 1000 points
3rd place Bandit (54 Hatt) - 1000 points

$500 Wahoo Pot

1st place Heather Ann - 55.7#
2nd place Naut Awful - 29.4#
3rd place Top Dollar - 29.2#

$1500 Wahoo Pot

1st place Heather Ann - 55.7#
2nd place Aspiration - 25.4#
3rd place Doc Holiday - 19.6#

$3000 Wahoo pot

1st place Papotonic - 16.4#
2d place Bad Intentions - 16.2#

$500 tuna pot

1st place Allie Cat - 101.8#
2nd place Allie Cat - 90.2#
3rd place Bad Intentions - 86.7#

$1500 tuna pot

1st place Allie Cat - 101.8#
2nd place Allie Cat - 90.2#
3rd place Bad Intentions - 86.7#

$3000 tuna pot

1st place Allie Cat - 101.8#
2nd place Allie Cat - 90.2#
3rd place Bad Intentions - 86.7#

$500 dorado pot

1st place Nemesis - 39.2#
2nd place Bandit 82 - 38#
3rd place Top Dollar - 37.1#

$1500 dorado pot

1st place Bandit 82 - 38#
2nd place Donaken - 29.9#
3rd place Bandit 82 - 29.2#

$3000 dorado pot

1st place Bandit 82 - 38#
2nd place Bandit 82 - 29.2#
3rd place Reel Bounty - 22.1#


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Miles2Fish said:


> Thanks to Dave and Brandon for again running an excellent tournament and all the stafff at SSM. Looking forward to next year already.......Brandon could you post any pictures of team Top Dollar?


Thank you, Miles. It was great seeing you. Thank you for the AWESOME lights you donated.


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats to all !


----------



## Kenner21

Good shot of Top Dollar looking ready to rock n roll


----------



## Flight Cancelled

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Thank you, Miles. It was great seeing you. Thank you for the AWESOME lights you donated.


Yea thanks miles, we will enjoy the lights can't wait to get em installed they look pretty sharp


----------



## Swells

All I can say is that Greg, "Bill Fisher," used to follow this tourney and be in it several times and if he was alive, he'd have something real good to say. He really loved this better than the TIFT. I hope that's a big ole compliment, and here's to the winners!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Few more pics from awards. We have some great pics of the weigh in too. We'll get all of them uploaded to a server later.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Few more.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

So many pics! They will all be uploaded today and we'll get that link posted.


----------



## Ernest

Great Job Chase This and David. I know I speak for all of us when I say we sincerely appreciate all your hard work and the hard work of the whole Chase This Family of volunteers. 

Thanks again for an exciting tourney. I had a wonderful time.


----------



## whos your daddy

Great job Brandon, David and the whole crew! Running these tournaments are hard work. It's all worth it when you have a successful event like y'all had.


----------



## Miles2Fish

*My pleasure.....*



Flight Cancelled said:


> Yea thanks miles, we will enjoy the lights can't wait to get em installed they look pretty sharp


You're very welcome....it is an honor to be a part of such an awesome event. Kymar Subsea and DeepSea Power & Light have enjoyed being a sponsor the last two years and look forward to many more years to come. If you would like a light quote or just some specs on our products please feel free to PM here or email me at [email protected] you can see the entire DSP&L product line at www.deepsee.com . Thanks again to Brandon and Dave they are the ones responsible for an excellent event and a ton of hard work.....tight lines, Miles.


----------



## bigfishtx

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> What it's all about!!!
> 
> View attachment 629073


 Way to go Kevin congrats!


----------



## justhookit

Had a great time Brandon. Thanks for all the hard work you and everyone else put in. Next time please pay out 4 places in the Calcutta


----------



## Shodmo

Thanks for a Great Tournament Brandon and David !!!! You guys are doing a great job, and the tourney only gets better! The AC tent, good band, and great people makes this tourney a come to every year event !!! See you next year.
Capt Darrell
"Bad Intentions"


----------



## donaken

*Nice Job!!*

A BIG THANKS to Brandon, David and the entire TBC crew for putting on a first class event!! TBC is on track to become one of Texas' premier events...
Congrats to all the winners...
Hats off gentlemen....job well done!! See you next year.

ken


----------



## Dismissed

*Great Tournament*

Hats off to David and Brandon for putting this thing together again and running it....it'll just keep growing. We were glad to be a part of it! Congrats to all the winners!

Troy
Short Corner Tackle,
Capt - "Six Chicks"


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Great job David and Brandon for putting on a world class tourney!! Equal gratitude to B's family and friends for working their behinds off during this great event. This thing is gonna get big at this rate for certain









Team Monkey Business had a great time and I can't wait until next year!!

AGF
P.S. Do you have any of those free goats left?????


----------



## justhookit

Can't believe no one has mentioned the arm wrestling incident


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Me either.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

I got video of it pretty nasty


----------



## Miles2Fish

Yeah that was ridiculous!!!!


----------



## kinja

Great time again this year! Walked away with a little money and a bunch of good times. Sorry we couldn't stay Saturday night. We had more fish to catch. See you next year.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship

Finally got all the pics loaded. Some are good, some are not, but they are all there. We do have higher resolution versions, so if there is a particular one you want, just shoot us a PM.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jdn258ecxw0lvon/_HmL6F0NF-#/


----------

